# +1 Like Tweet Rate Thread Add Poll [Review] CHOETECH 50 Watt 6 Port Desktop Rapid USB Charger



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Desktop chargers have become of my favorite tech accessories to use this year. It wasn't until recently this year that I have become accustomed to using a desktop charger for juicing up my devices. These days there are so many gadgets to be charged up by via USB connections. That's where a desktop charger comes in handy! CHOETECH has a 50 watt 6-port rapid USB charger to help you get all your devices all charged up.

Specs:
Input: AC100-240V
Total Maximum Output: 5V/10A
Charging Port Output: 5V/10A(max)
Quantities of the charging port: 6-ports
Dimension: 88.4*29*71.5mm/ 3.4*1*2.8in
Weight: 158g

After testing and using this desktop charger as a daily driver charging unit, I was please with the results. The cool thing about this particular charger is that it is a smart charger, which means that it can detect the type of charge (voltage/power) that goes into the device(s) plugged up. This helps prevent overheating and overcharging that could potentially damage your devices. Not too mention this CHOETECH charger is fast! The quick smart charge is definitely the selling point for this charger.

Having 6 ports is very convenient. Personally, I have about at 3 devices that need a daily charge; my phone, bluetooth headset, and home wireless phone). With that said, in my house my wife also charges her phone, we plug up the iPad and the PS4 controller needs charged as well. Needless to say, there are many devices in my home that gets plugged up daily or every other day.

I like to have two desktop chargers setup at my desk and entertainment center. The desk has my PS4, phones, tablet, bluetooth keyboard, and other devices here and there that I use a desktop charger with. On my entertainment center there is a media device, phones and tablets get charged up. Both in my opinion make great places to install the desktop charger.

The build quality is rather nice compared to other companies chargers I have used. It has a matte finish and is compact in size. There is a small orange LED light to ensure that the charger is working and plugged into a power source. The cable is long enough to use on top of a 4 foot high entertainment center. The only thing I would change about this build is the bottom needs to have some rubber stoppers to help it stay in place and not slide around. Other than that, this thing works great and I would definitely recommend checking it out.

Product Linkhttp://www.amazon.com/CHOETECH-Desktop-Charger-Adapter-Technology/dp/B00MBDGVPM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418870803&sr=8-1&keywords=choetech+desktop&pebp=1418870807252


----------

